# Blade Steak? SV Style



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 11, 2022)

I was browsing the store this week and saw some crazy marbled American wagyu blade steaks. I honestly had never/seen or heard of them but they looked great and the price seemed right so I figured I'd give them a try. 











Zero clue how to cook these things, so I figured I'd throw them in the SV and sear them at the end like a steak. I seasoned/vac sealed them and threw them in the bath at 131 for 8 hours.










Then gave them a quick sear on the Weber:






Dumped the leftover juices on top and time to slice.










Supper Time:











I was really happy with how these turned out. Like an extremely tender steak, but cheaper. It was a hit as you can see and there was nothing left. Highly recommend if you ever come across at your local meat market. Let me know if anyone else has ever tried these or has a different method of cooking them.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 11, 2022)

Looks totally awesome.  I just did my first American wagyu this week and it was really good.  Will have to try your SV on some.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 11, 2022)

Holy cow that looks great! Thinking I'd be licking the cutting board clean. LOL.  I am so loving my SV right now. 
JIm


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 11, 2022)

Man do those look good perfectly done. With our small population I don't think any type of wagyu has made it into our state. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tbern (Aug 11, 2022)

that really looks amazing!! thanks for sharing


----------



## normanaj (Aug 11, 2022)

Great job for sure.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 11, 2022)

Wow...those looks fantastic!! Perfect cook, that's fir sure. You can bring some of those to wherever we decide to hook up in the near future. I wouldn't mind a bit   Beautiful cook!!

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 11, 2022)

Looks like a great meal ya had


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Aug 11, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Looks totally awesome.  I just did my first American wagyu this week and it was really good.  Will have to try your SV on some.  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! 


JLeonard said:


> Holy cow that looks great! Thinking I'd be licking the cutting board clean. LOL.  I am so loving my SV right now.
> JIm


Thanks Jim! I'm having fun experimenting with the SV as well. Definitely a fun toy


gmc2003 said:


> Man do those look good perfectly done. With our small population I don't think any type of wagyu has made it into our state.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


I appreciate that Chris! My local store (HEB) always has a good selection of American Wagyu cuts at decent prices so I'm a little spoiled. I had never seen this one before so thought it was worth a shot. I've also had their wagyu chuck roasts. I'd say it's a little more succulent than Prime. Really good stuff for the price.


tbern said:


> that really looks amazing!! thanks for sharing


Thanks tbern!


normanaj said:


> Great job for sure.


Thank you!


tx smoker said:


> Wow...those looks fantastic!! Perfect cook, that's fir sure. You can bring some of those to wherever we decide to hook up in the near future. I wouldn't mind a bit   Beautiful cook!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert!  It's only a matter of time but we will make it happen..


----------

